# Geführte Tour um Dudweiler



## crazyeddie (7. Juli 2010)

Wie schon seit zwei Jahren hier und da mal erwähnt, habe ich eine Runde durch mein Heimrevier zusammengestellt, die ich Euch jetzt endlich gerne vorstellen würde.

Es erwarten Euch ca. 46km und 1400hm mit großem Trailanteil. Zum Vergleich mit Euren Aufzeichnungsgeräten: In Freisen letzte Woche sagte mein Tacho 66,7km/1587hm, zur grünen PUR meint er 49,3km/1069hm. Mehr zur Strecke erzähle ich dann in Kürze.

Als Termin habe ich den 17.07. im Auge, weil da meines Wissens in der Region keine MTB-Veranstaltung stattfindet. Startzeit und -ort werde ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt geben.

Ich hätte noch eine große Bitte: Ich bräuchte noch jemanden mit einigermaßen großem Auto, der bereit ist, samstagsmorgens nach Abzählung der Teilnehmer einen Discounter nach Wahl anzusteuern und dann während der mindestens vier Stunden, die wir wohl unterwegs sein werden, drei Punkte um Dudweiler herum anzufahren, um uns dort auf CTF-üblichem Niveau zu verköstigen. Der oder diejenigen bekommen als Ausgleich natürlich eine Privatführung über die Strecke. Sachdienliche Hinweise, was man pro Person so an Verpflegung rechnen sollte, nehme ich gerne entgegen.

Ansonsten gilt das übliche Kleingedruckte, es handelt sich um eine private Tour und die Teilnahme ist kostenlos.


----------



## Cywalker (7. Juli 2010)

Schade. Am 17. kann ich leider nicht.  Da wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (7. Juli 2010)

Das wäre ja mal was geniales gewesen! Leider sind wir (Doc Slown und ich) an dem WE am Sachsenring bei den schnellen Zweirädern.

Euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Oberaggi (7. Juli 2010)

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an:
Super Idee , aber am 17. kann ich auch leider nicht. 

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine Alternativtermin im August für den ein oder anderen Schlammspritzer?


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Juli 2010)

wenns jetzt darauf hinausläuft, dass niemand kann, wäre die woche drauf eine alternative. ich denke mal, dass hier nicht so viele zeitfahren in rodenbach oder deutsche meisterschaft in bad salzdetfurth aufm plan stehen haben. aber warten wir erstmal wie es sich entwickelt, vielleicht werdens dann einfach beide termine.


----------



## puremalt (7. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte wohl an beiden Terminen. Verpflegungsauto wäre zwar nett, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Nen kleinen Rucksack sollte jeder verkraften.

Übrigens, nette Idee. Ich bin mal gespannt, was ich in der Ecke noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Marc74 (7. Juli 2010)

Geniale Idee und ich würde gerne mitfahren, ...auch ohne Verpflegung.
Leider passt auch mir der 17.08 nicht .

Ich werde hier auf jedenfall ausschau nach einem Alternativtermin halten.


----------



## winbLa (7. Juli 2010)

wäre toll, wenn du die strecke zur verfügung stellen könntest. 
hätte zwar auch zeit mitzufahren, aber ihr würdet mich wohl schnell abgehängt haben 

mfg


----------



## Schlammspritzer (7. Juli 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Verpflegungsauto wäre zwar nett, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Nen kleinen Rucksack sollte jeder verkaften



Sehe ich genau so....

Die Termine würden mir auch passen.... Super Idee..


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Juli 2010)

die strecke wirds wohl erst als gpx geben, wenn jemand mit nem vernünftigen gerät mitgetrackt hat. meine aufzeichnungen mit dem handy sind zwar brauchbar für google earth, aber zur navigation glaube ich zu ungenau. außerdem bin ich bisher nur teile gefahren und werde noch kleinigkeiten ändern.


----------



## basti1985 (8. Juli 2010)

winbLa schrieb:


> wäre toll, wenn du die strecke zur verfügung stellen könntest.
> hätte zwar auch zeit mitzufahren, aber ihr würdet mich wohl schnell abgehängt haben
> 
> mfg


 

gute Frage; was ist Tempo technisch geplant ? ( bzw. Niveau der Strecke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (8. Juli 2010)

ich plane mit mindestens 4 stunden reiner fahrzeit. die strecke führt nach 13km wieder am startpunkt vorbei. falls jemand merkt dass es zuviel wird/werden könnte, kann er dort schon wieder aussteigen. daher im zweifelsfall eher mitfahren als zuhause bleiben.

es sind einige steile anstiege drin, die es zumindest mir unmöglich machen, die strecke locker zu fahren. also gemütlich kurbeln geht an einigen stellen einfach nicht. bergab gibts auch ein paar richtig anspruchsvolle stellen, das meiste ist jedoch flüssig fahrbar.


----------



## basti1985 (8. Juli 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich plane mit mindestens 4 stunden reiner fahrzeit. die strecke führt nach 13km wieder am startpunkt vorbei. falls jemand merkt dass es zuviel wird/werden könnte, kann er dort schon wieder aussteigen. daher im zweifelsfall eher mitfahren als zuhause bleiben.
> 
> es sind einige steile anstiege drin, die es zumindest mir unmöglich machen, die strecke locker zu fahren. also gemütlich kurbeln geht an einigen stellen einfach nicht. bergab gibts auch ein paar richtig anspruchsvolle stellen, das meiste ist jedoch flüssig fahrbar.


 
ok, hört sich gut an, bin dabei


----------



## Dr.Slown (8. Juli 2010)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja mal was geniales gewesen! Leider sind wir (Doc Slown und ich) an dem WE am Sachsenring bei den schnellen Zweirädern.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß!!




hi,
das stimmt!!
aber nett den termin die eine woche nach hinten zu setzen, allerdings sind wir(chantre und ich) da schon wieder auf der rennstrecke diesmal in hockenhausen.sehen da den eher langweiligen aber durchaus schnellen autos zu.

schade.

euch allen dann viel spaß

gruß
Doc


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juli 2010)

Kommt am 17ten auf die Uhrzeit an nach 15.00 Uhr könnte noch passen aber davor....muss noch Schaffen 
Woche danach wollte ich in die Grüne Hölle (Nürburgring)


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Juli 2010)

ich hatte jetzt eher an morgens gedacht.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juli 2010)

dann kann ich nur hoffen das jemand aufzeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (9. Juli 2010)

spontane planÃ¤nderung: nach der absage der lebacher ctf morgen kÃ¶nnte ich meine tour um dudweiler *zusÃ¤tzlich* auch morgen fÃ¼hren, leider dann ohne verpflegung, es sei denn die beiden freiwilligen hÃ¤tten so kurzfristig zeit und lust.

start:

â¢	Position: 49Â°16â15,0ââ N 7Â°03â27,0ââ O 
â¢	Adresse: Rentrischer StraÃe 66125 SaarbrÃ¼cken-Dudweiler  
â¢	Beschreibung: Parkplatz rechts hinter der BrÃ¼cke am Ortsausgang Dudweiler 

startzeit: 10:00 uhr

ich steh so ab 9:45 dort am parkplatz und wer da ist, fÃ¤hrt mit, ganz einfach. keine anmeldung, kein stress. nur biken.


----------



## winbLa (10. Juli 2010)

wart ihr zufällig heute zu 4. ? [3 Männer, 1 Frau] und seid in Rentrisch durch den Ort über die blaue PUR gefahren ?


----------



## crazyeddie (11. Juli 2010)

ich war allein unterwegs. die strecke geht auch nicht über die pur, nichtmal durch einen der wälder, durch die die pur führt.

eine abfahrt ist mit mannshohem farn zugewachsen, daher sind es jetzt nur noch 45,6km und 1360hm. einen anstieg muss ich bis samstag noch von den resten einer baumfällung befreien. gefahren bin ich heute in 3:15 stunden reiner fahrzeit, daher denke ich dass wir mit 4 stunden bei einigermaßen gemütlicher fahrweise hinkommen.

ich war heute ab zehn unterwegs. es war an ein paar stellen schon recht heiß, daher würde ich einen start um neun uhr vorschlagen.


----------



## michael.sc (13. Juli 2010)

...hört sich gut an! Meine Ex- Laufstrecke um Dudweiler war nämlich nur so 22 Km lang. 
Da gibts bestimmt noch die ein oder andere Schleife dazu. Wäre am Samstag 
(17.07) dann mit am Start. Um wieviel Uhr soll es jetzt losgehen (würde 10:00 Uhr
bevorzugen, dann könnte ich noch gemütlich mit der Familie frühstücken und dann so 
gegen 9:00 Uhr ab Püttlingen nach Dudweiler starten)?


Gruß
Michael


@Puremalt: Noch mit dabei?


----------



## crazyeddie (13. Juli 2010)

mir ist das relativ egal. es hat sich bisher niemand so wirklich dazu geäußert, dann bleiben wir einfach bei 10 uhr.


----------



## basti1985 (13. Juli 2010)

kann am 17.07 leider doch nicht, ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen


----------



## michael.sc (13. Juli 2010)

OK! Dann um 10 Uhr am P Rentrischer Straße.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. Juli 2010)

ich bin am Samstag um 10 am Start

Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Juli 2010)

also, so schauts jetzt aus:

17.07.2010
10 uhr
parkplatz rentrischer straße in dudweiler am ortseingang

angepeilte fahrzeit 4 stunden, also einigermaßen gemütlich

verpflegung: arbeite ich noch dran, werde ich spätestens freitag abend hier und auf meiner homepage kundtun. es sieht aber gut aus. daher kommt bitte zahlreich, damit sich der aufwand für die freiwilligen auch lohnt.

mehr informationen zur strecke usw. hier.


----------



## chris84 (14. Juli 2010)

ich kann leider nicht weil ich samstag nicht im lande bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (14. Juli 2010)

es wird verpflegung geben! also lasst den großen rucksack zuhause, es wird uns niemand verhungern oder verdursten.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Juli 2010)

hmm die tour kenn ich ja schon...aber bin seit nem jahr fast keine bike gefahren...aber ich komm dann auch, schon wegen den alten gesichtern ;-)

Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Juli 2010)

ne, das ist nicht die version von 2008, über die ich dich mal gescheucht habe  schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören, hab dir letztens mal ne sms geschrieben, aber die kam wohl nicht an.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Juli 2010)

schade das es net die gleiche strecke iss die war geil!!! Meine alter nuzmmer hab ich nicht mehr ....war in letzter zeit alles etwas heftig aber erzähl ich bei der tour.


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Juli 2010)

stell es dir so vor, die alte strecke minus einen großteil der breiten wege plus mehr trails, neue trails, bessere trails


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Juli 2010)




----------



## crazyeddie (15. Juli 2010)

so, der teil in dudweiler süd ist befahrbar. wegen erheblichen spuren von holzfällungen habe ich eine kleine schleife einbauen müssen, die aber wieder ein paar höhenmeter mehr bringt.

morgen schau ich mir den rest an. hoffentlich sieht es dort auch gut aus.


----------



## puremalt (16. Juli 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ....die aber wieder ein paar höhenmeter mehr bringt....



Hurra, hurra 

egal, ähm, hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich auch komme?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


>




Das lass ich mir nicht entgehen........... (schon wegen der alten Gesichter, besonders an der Verpflegung.....und so.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (16. Juli 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hurra, hurra
> 
> egal, ähm, hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich auch komme?



Dann haben wir ja schon mal einen der die Tour aufzeichnen kann für samstägliche Nachfahrten.


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Juli 2010)

brennender berg ist auch verschont geblieben. wie es am gehlenberg und bartenberg aussieht, weiß ich nicht. das hab ich heute abend nicht mehr geschafft, ich hoffe mal es liegt nicht allzuviel rum.


----------



## puremalt (17. Juli 2010)

Schade. Sorry Luke, gerne ein anderes Mal.


----------



## michael.sc (17. Juli 2010)

...die Sonne kommt raus. Nach dem Regenradar sollte es das mit dem Regen
gewesen sein...mach mich gleich auf die Socken.


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Juli 2010)

hier hat es auch vor 5 minuten aufgehört zu regnen.


----------



## vega970 (17. Juli 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Schade. Sorry Luke, gerne ein anderes Mal.



Dann zieh halt das Schlammspritzer Trikot an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (17. Juli 2010)

...das war "ganz großes Kino" heute! Kompliment!!!
Wusste gar nicht dass es um Dudweiler soviele coole Trails gibt...
vom Knochenbrecheruphill bis zum Suchtdownhill.

...nochmals vielen Dank an das Verpflegungsteam und den Guide!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Juli 2010)

es hat wirklich viel spaß gemacht. die gruppe war zwar klein, hat aber gut zusamengepasst. nochmals vielen dank an die beiden fleißigen freiwilligen, die uns so gut versorgt haben.


----------



## Haldenliebhaber (17. Juli 2010)

...so endlich habe ich mich mal im Forum registriert, denn für die heutige Tour musste es einfach sein. Kompliment an den Guide: tolle Trails, kanckige Anstiege...kaum zu toppen.
Und die Verpflegung war auch genial! Vielen Dank an die Helfer!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (18. Juli 2010)

Haldenliebhaber schrieb:


> ...so endlich habe ich mich mal im Forum registriert, denn für die heutige Tour musste es einfach sein. Kompliment an den Guide: tolle Trails, kanckige Anstiege...kaum zu toppen.
> Und die Verpflegung war auch genial! Vielen Dank an die Helfer!





Willkommen im Forum...

Danke für den Track. Ich hab´ihn bereits weitergeleitet ... (selbst kann ich ja doch nichts damit anfangen)

Ach von mir noch ein dickes Lob an den Guide und die "Zwei von der Tanke"   K3 sah aus wie die in VK sogar das Weizenbier hat nicht gefehlt 

Und die "Trailorgie" war einfach nur genial und alles bestens fahrbar...... da freu´ ich mich schon auf die Wiederholung...


----------



## Klinger (18. Juli 2010)

Schöne Veranstaltung.
Danke für den Track, der müßte hinhauen.
Das Abschluß-Wb war eindeutig zu warm, aber ich habe schon eine Lösung für 2011 geplant.


----------



## crazyeddie (18. Juli 2010)

ich hätte den track auch gerne 

hier übrigens mal noch das höhenprofil:


----------



## puremalt (19. Juli 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Das Abschluß-Wb war eindeutig zu warm, aber ich habe schon eine Lösung für 2011 geplant.



Im Januar fahren?

Ah, ich weiß, die geheimnisumrankte Fischerklause....


----------



## Haldenliebhaber (19. Juli 2010)

Hi Eddy,

ich schicke Dir den Track spätestens morgen.

Gruß


----------



## vega970 (19. Juli 2010)

Klinger schrieb:


> Schöne Veranstaltung.
> Danke für den Track, der müßte hinhauen.
> Das Abschluß-Wb war eindeutig zu warm, aber ich habe schon eine Lösung für 2011 geplant.



Bilder sind bei Vega970


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Juli 2010)

und hier dann mal der track als kml:

edit: oder doch nicht, da zu groß zum anhängen. dann also hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

